# Make me a sig and avatar -- Get Free Intarwebs!



## decept (Mar 14, 2007)

You know the story, my graphic skills are non existant.. etc. etc..

I like dark and light blue's...

Thanks.


----------



## gov78 (Mar 16, 2007)

there ya go m8


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 16, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## decept (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow, awesome work gov78. 

Free inarwebs for you my friend.


----------



## TLSpartan (Mar 18, 2007)

gov78 makes the greatest sigs(no offence meant to anyone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )thank gov78 in your sig decept like i did


----------

